# Les chansons téléchargée sur iTunes n'apparaissent pas



## luciemaude (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment acheté un MacBook Pro. Depuis que je l'ai (et que je connecte mon iPod Touch avec cet ordi), je rencontre quelques problèmes. En effet, maintenant quand je télécharge des chansons directement sur mon iPod via iTunes, elles n'apparaissent plus dans ma bibliothèque. Le seul moyen de les faire apparaître, c'est en connectant mon iPod à un ordi (ce qui n'est pas très pratique)! Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour que les chansons apparaissent dans ma bibliothèque après les avoir téléchargées sans avoir à connecter mon iPod à l'ordinateur chaque fois. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider? 

Lucie


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

C'est la procédure habituelle : si tu télécharges une chanson avec iTunes sur ton iPod, il faut synchroniser celui-ci avec l'iTunes de ton Mac, pour que la chanson soit transférée dans ta bibliothèque (et ton Mac).

Il me semble qu'avec Lion (et iCloud) cela va changer.
Ce que tu télécharges sur l'un sera automatiquement ajouté à l'autre.


----------



## luciemaude (25 Juin 2011)

Avant quand je branchais mon iPod sur mon PC ou mon Macbook, je n'avais pas ce problème: je trouvais les chansons ou les podcasts tout de suite dans la bibliothèque de mon iPod.... Ça a changé depuis que je le branche dans mon nouvel ordi.


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Tu ne peux synchroniser ton ipod touch qu'avec une seule bibliothèque itunes et donc un seul ordinateur : je pense que ton problème vient de là.


----------

